# How much you paid for 2012 Routan-SE with RSE and Navigation?



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi All, 

Just want to take a quick poll on how much you paid for 2012 Routan SE with RSE and Navigation. I bought 2012 SE with the above options a week ago. I paid $25,100 + MA Sales Tax + Doc Fee and etc. Finally it came to $27,181. 

Dealer offered me all kinds of extended warranty, politely declined - Not taking extended warranty is a correct move or not but time will tell. 

Any of you guys purchased 2012 with above options - if so, how much paid? Thank you guys!!


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

vwroutan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to take a quick poll on how much you paid for 2012 Routan SE with RSE and Navigation. I bought 2012 SE with the above options a week ago. I paid $25,100 + MA Sales Tax + Doc Fee and etc. Finally it came to $27,181.
> 
> ...


 Im getting mid $23ks here in Socal for the RES w/o Navi with ease. I should be able to get $24k w/Navi.


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

so nobody purchased 2012's? Come on guys...


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

in central CA, the dealers are letting the SE with RSE & Nav go for between $24k and $25k without needing to negotiate. could probably get it below $24k with some negotiations. 

Last month the dealer I go to for service had a special where they were selling the SE with RSE & Nav for a little under $19k. 

they are really trying to clear them out. 

They are easily discounting $10k to $11k off any routan without even negotiating. could probably get close to $15k off a SEL premium without too much trouble.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

thenew3 said:


> in central CA, the dealers are letting the SE with RSE & Nav go for between $24k and $25k without needing to negotiate. could probably get it below $24k with some negotiations.
> 
> Last month the dealer I go to for service had a special where they were selling the SE with RSE & Nav for a little under $19k.
> 
> ...


 
WHOA!!! PM sent! I'll drive from Socal for that deal!


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

thenew3 said:


> in central CA, the dealers are letting the SE with RSE & Nav go for between $24k and $25k without needing to negotiate. could probably get it below $24k with some negotiations.
> 
> Last month the dealer I go to for service had a special where they were selling the SE with RSE & Nav for a little under $19k.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, 19K I never heard this. I guess I already have 6K depreciation


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

vwroutan1 said:


> Wow, 19K I never heard this. I guess I already have 6K depreciation


 I think it was a special they had back in the beginning of August. Its since gone back to the usual $10k off msrp.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

thenew3 said:


> I think it was a special they had back in the beginning of August. Its since gone back to the usual $10k off msrp.


 you are so right: I got a response: $10k off. Funny thing is is most dealers stock in Socal are low but are willing to deal on cars still in transit. Usually deals are made when stock has been sitting for months. Wonder why VW is subsidizing the Routan so heavily.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Remember, VW has virtually no R&D cost sunk into the Routan. This is over-simplifying things, but basically they buy them for X from Chryco and sell them for X+Y and they make money. As I understand, as problematic as they've been for VW, the Routan has still been profitable to VW. For the company that has sunk the R&D investment (Chryco in this case), they can theoretically sell them for more than the cost to manufacture them and still lose money b/c the R&D is amortized across the line. Someone with a Finance/Accounting background can better explain it with the correct terminology, but basically as long as VW sells them for more than they purchased them from Chryco, VW makes a profit. So even if VW is "subsidizing" them so heavily, they might not be losing money on them. Again, over-simplifying things.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Also not to forget, I bet all warranty claims are charged back to Chryco. So like you said, you get a smokin' deal on it and VW is probably still making money on them.


----------

